# Egg thingies



## Raine (Feb 24, 2005)

Egg thingies

Ingredients 

For each egg: 

1 Tbsp. or so of olive oil 
1 green onion, diced 
1 Tbsp. diced red bell pepper 
1 medium mushroom, diced 
2 garlic cloves, minced 
2 strips of pickled nopalitos, diced 
1/8 tsp. Italian seasoning 
salt and fresh ground black pepper to taste 
1/4 cup diced ham 
1/2 piece of pre-sliced Swiss cheese 
Korean medium hot sauce, to taste 
corn tortilla 
cilantro, chopped, to taste 

Method 

Heat olive oil in a skillet. Sauté green onion, bell pepper, mushroom, garlic, nopalitos, Italian seasoning, salt, and black pepper until onions and bell pepper start to get tender. Add diced ham. Continue sautéing until ham is cooked. 

Beat egg. Bunch up the sautéed veggies and ham in the corner of the skillet. Pour beaten egg over them and form an omelet. As the omelet sets up, place the piece of cheese on top and fold the omelet over it. 

The problem here is that the egg on the bottom now wants to burn before the egg in the middle cooks and the cheese melts. Before it begins to burn, I put a corn tortilla on a microwave safe plate, take the omelet out of the skillet, place it on the tortilla, place the plate in the microwave, and nuke it on high for 30 seconds. 

Take it out, put some Korean medium hot sauce and fresh chopped cilantro on the omelet, and roll up the tortilla.


----------

